
How Destructive Is Innovation? – National Bureau of Economic Research - urs2102
http://www.nber.org/papers/w22953
======
bediger4000
$5 to Elsevier for a PDF of this paper. That made me look up the organization,
the federal-sounding National Bureau of Economic Research. They're not feds at
all, they're some private think-tank. It seems to me that "economic" think
tanks are always tools of the crypto-fascist imperialistic elite, if you'll
pardon the hyperbole. So, I'm not surprised by (a) the $5 fee, and (b) the
finding that incumbents generate most innovation, which is kind of false to my
experience, at least, and maybe false to common wisdom.

